# Graphics card purchase help



## masterkd (Oct 31, 2011)

I am planning to buy a graphics card within this week
preferably 560Ti Hawk (available @14.0k+tax) or 6950 TF3 PE
But the situation is 6950 TF3 is not available here but 6950 toxic is available @16.5k+tax

I was inclined to TF3 because of great cooling
Moreover Sapphire's warraty is 2 yrs whereas MSI have 3 yrs.

Now should I go for 6950 Toxic (worried about the cooling) or 560Ti would be better?

for my specs please refer to my siggy!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2011)

If not available why not order online 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 31, 2011)

What if  that somebody don't have the *online banking * , Than what to do
 these sites want *online banking * . OP have the same situation like mine 
  Please guide us guys .


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 31, 2011)

AFAIK all brands have 3yrs warranty on their GPUs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

sapphire has 3 years warranty.

isn't sapphire PCIE 1gb or 2gb(dirt3 available)?

the PCIE cooler is as good as TFIII.

although toxic temps wont bother you. a gpu can handle those. its a great card with nice oc potential. can easily go above 900mhz without overvolting. excellent for 6950. 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Toxic 100312TXSR Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

*@OP:*

Performance wise Toxic is the best 6950 you could get, if you are not too finicky about cooling. It performs close to 6970 and its dual BIOS is supposed to unlock the additional shaders of the card. On the downside, it consumes more power and runs hotter than TF3. I think you are getting a good deal on Toxic. Get it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

these might be helpful -
Sapphire TOXIC HD-6950 Owners Club / Informational Thread - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
[Reviews/Benchmarks] Sapphire 6950 Toxic 2GB Overclocking & Unlocked - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2011)

EVGA has 2 years warrant here. Only the TR cards are sold here. A1 has 10 years in Europe and Lifetime in US/Canada


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> EVGA has 2 years warrant here. Only the TR cards are sold here. A1 has 10 years in Europe and Lifetime in US/Canada



what is TR and A1?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2011)

> An EVGA product contains a suffix used to identify the warranty. As an example: 130-SB-E675-KR shows -KR for the suffix. This example can be used for all EVGA part numbers when referencing the suffix.
> 
> All -KR products purchased ON or AFTER January 1st, 2011 include a 3 year limited warranty from the date of purchase. Registration is recommended. Optional Extended Warranty and Step-Up™ eligibility are offered for purchase upon product registration of a -KR part number within 30 days of the purchase date.
> This includes the following suffixes: -K1, -K2, -KR
> ...



Warranty

Click the EMEA link.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 31, 2011)

hey , jas the link which u have  given the in newegg.com did u check it. it says 
 they were out of stock . now what dude.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks extreme gamer. 

DARK KNIGHT i wanted the op to read comments not buy from newegg.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice bit of info EG.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> What if  that somebody don't have the *online banking * , Than what to do
> these sites want *online banking * . OP have the same situation like mine
> Please guide us guys .



Sites like theitwares, smc don't need you to have online banking. You can deposit the cash at any branch of their respective choices & let 'em know by mail or phone & voila!, you are good to go. Its that easy!!


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

The itwares can put it up on eBay on request. That will drive up the price slightly. 

Correct me if wrong.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, they generally do.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 1, 2011)

You cam use a coupon and get it for lower then. 

If the diwali offer stands you can maybe win a HDD


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Buy online from trusted sites like smc,itwares,deltapage,itdepot or primeabgb, they all accept cash deposite to their bank account.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I'll settle with 560Ti Hawk(14.5k)..6950 Toxic(17k+) will push my budget in tough zone..BTW I can play all the game in full resolution(1920x1080) with mid to high setting for next 2 yrs in Hawk, right?


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, for sure except the odd game.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 1, 2011)

what odd game??


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Some games may be too demanding for your card, 2 years later for anything except lowest settings. This may happen with any card, so don't worry. Get the HAWK.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 2, 2011)

Planning to get 560Ti Hawk today!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 2, 2011)

masterkd said:


> what odd game??



examples:  Crysis , Metro 2033 etc.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 3, 2011)

Bought 560Ti Hawk yesterday..its a superb card..runs cool..34-36C in idle..55-64C in load..Metro 2033 in full HD with medium settings and advanced physx gives me 50+fps always with temps around 65C!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Great results! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2011)

congrats masterkd


----------



## masterkd (Nov 3, 2011)

6950 Toxic was getting out of budget..Hawk was 14.56k in total..Toxic was 2.5k more..but happy with the performance of this one!!


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 3, 2011)

560Ti Hawk  how much it coast to you. and can u specify which company.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2011)

congrats masterkd, really great purchase; enjoy gaming now.

DARK KNIGHT, all the Hawk series cards are from MSI. They are custom cooled factory overcloked cards.

I think the purpose of the thread is served; so closing it. Otherwise again we will see a 6950 Vs 560 Ti discussion.


----------

